# Wrights Creek - Holmes County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished the Choctaw upstream from Caryville this morning. Neither of us have ever fished this part of the river. The area is like all other areas where the river is curvy….sandbars on points and deep water on outside with plenty of snags and cover. 

We caught a few bream and cats, but kept only enough for eating. The shellcrackers and bream were caught on the bottom with rod and reel using earthworms. 

On the way back downriver we decided to check out Wrights Creek. It was about 1100 and hot so we didn’t fish…just looked. Went up to the hwy 179 bridge, and got back to the Caryville Landing a little after noon. Made a few videos. 

Thoroughly enjoyed the morning fishing new territory. Will certainly be fishing it again and soon.

Some of the videos have already started, so just use the slider bar to go back to the start

http://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=Munz3ckrXWk&t=10s
















Side note: My partner kept getting Facebook postings on his smartass phone from some friends fishing the Apalachicola River. They were showing piles of bream as well as cats....Darndest things I have ever seen!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great videos. Some of us had to work!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ha! Me and Tyler went up that creek a little the day you met us at the ramp a while back. That was where we caught the only bait not brought with us...one bream!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Mr. Walton, thanks for the videos of Wrights Creek, been years since I was there. My maternal grandparents from Bonifay fished it many a weekend. I fished there with them. That thing does have some springs and the coldest swimming holes I ever got in. Thanks again and " Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang real fishy looking!!! I'da fished them downed tree's!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Dmoney said:


> Mr. Walton, thanks for the videos of Wrights Creek, been years since I was there. My maternal grandparents from Bonifay fished it many a weekend. I fished there with them. That thing does have some springs and the coldest swimming holes I ever got in. Thanks again and " Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


Who are your grandparents? My Dad's kin on both sides are from Bonifay, I spent many a summer day swimming in Wright's 

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

pretty little creek. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

The late Dave and Mary Leavins. Daddy Dave was a masonry contractor. My mom was Virginia. We may be kin. It is a large family.


----------

